

Do you see a red pill or a blue pill? - dnetesn
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3018215/Facebook-says-world-ILLUSION-one-day-live-Matrix-like-reality.html

======
DiabloD3
On the aforementioned image, on none of my monitors do the pills look anything
except an identical shade of grey.

